# New Canon 16-35 f4 IS not listed in CPS directory



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm loving the new 16-35 F4.0L IS and went to register it in my CPS inventory but don't find the lens listed there yet? Assume others are finding the same thing?

Gee, how long does it take Canon to catch up?

Thanks,


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2014)

When I bought my 70-200/2.8L IS II at launch, I went to register it and the system didn't allow me to enter my purchase date because it was supposedly before the lens was available.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2014)

They do not update it every day, probably quarter or twice a year. Its not like Canon is releasing new pro lenses or cameras so frequently that they have to update it monthly..


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 7, 2014)

The same thing happened to me this morning - no CPS or Canon USA Registration entry. I thought I might email CPS to see if they can add it but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is listed in CPS Europe.
Just registered


----------



## NancyP (Jul 9, 2014)

What percentage of Canon Professional Services users are in fact full time professionals, as opposed to amateurs or part-timers with dough?


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 9, 2014)

NancyP said:


> What percentage of Canon Professional Services users are in fact full time professionals, as opposed to amateurs or part-timers with dough?


LOL, all of us, haven't you read the Terms & Conditions:

I am applying for membership in the Canon Professional Services Program (“CPS” or the “Program”)
and hereby agree to the following terms and conditions (“Agreement”):

1. Membership is available only for those individuals, (a) that are *full time self-employed, or an
employee of a professional imaging business, who plays a direct role in the creation of moving or still
images for third parties on a professional basis, *(b) are legal residents of the 50 United States or the
District of Columbia and (c) who are at least 18 years of age at the time of enrollment. At this time,
membership benefits, and repair service are available in the 50 United States and the District of
Columbia..


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 10, 2014)

I wrote CPS this morning and just received a reply back from them. They apologized and said that they "had reported this to the appropriate party." Personally, I'm not too worried about it, but don't want to forget to register it


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 15, 2014)

Update - the 16-35 f/4 IS can now be registered on Canon USA's site. CPS still doesn't have it, though.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

It's listed in the CPS USA site as well, now.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 21, 2014)

The lens is on my amazon wish list. Feel free to log in and purchase it for me


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> The lens is on my amazon wish list. Feel free to log in and purchase it for me


I'd be happy to do it, but I seem to have misplaced my credit card. Sorry.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > The lens is on my amazon wish list. Feel free to log in and purchase it for me
> ...



If I find it, I'll take care of that for you. My finder's fee will just be that I'll buy one for myself as well ;-)


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


LOL, and if you do find it, please see how far you can take the "No limit" on my AMEX  B&H would be a good place to start ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> LOL, and if you do find it, please see how far you can take the "No limit" on my AMEX  B&H would be a good place to start ;D



B&H take cash, too. Although in my experience it takes a surprising number of B&H employees to count the money and fill out the IRS paperwork when you walk in and pay for a 600/4L IS II with a stack of Benjamins. 8)


----------

